# MOSCOW | Center Сity | 175m x 3 | 53 fl x 3 | 48 fl | 45 fl x 2 | 37 fl | U/C



## droneriot

Is there any possibility to photoshop the renders of Center City and Heart of the Capital into one image?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

15 .04. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

16.04. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

16 .04. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

10 .03. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

30 .04. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

2 .05. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

4 .05. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

ШМИТОВКИЙ











5 .05. 2017.


----------



## Avangard-55

yesterday:


igor said:


> 10/06/17


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## _Night City Dream_

25 .07. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

29 .07.2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

29 .07. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

29 .07. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

30 .07. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

17 .09. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

16 .09. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Large update from me. 







































17 .09. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

23 .09. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_




----------



## _Night City Dream_

27 .09. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

4 .10. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

7 .10. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

17 .12. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

The density is just stunning!



















17 .12. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_




----------



## _Night City Dream_

18 .12. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Some night pictures taken recently.


----------



## _Night City Dream_




----------



## Zaz965

only one 175-meter tower almost topped out?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

15 .01. 2018.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Taken from the White House.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Taken from Krasnogvardeyskie ponds:



15 .01. 2018.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

15 .01. 2018.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

21 .01. 2018.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

A substantial update from me. 









































22 .01. 2018.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

18 .02. 2018.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

24 .02. 2018.


----------



## Avangard-55

...



Kirgam said:


> *29 марта 2018*


----------



## bus driver

Phase II under costruction

























































































head-liner.ru/about/log


----------



## [D1ego]

*22 june 2019*


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## Avangard-55

head-liner.ru


----------



## Avangard-55

head-liner.ru


----------



## ogonek

Canzone said:


> *13.11.2019*





Kirgam said:


> *16 ноября 2019*


...


----------



## ogonek

Kirgam said:


> *17 марта 2020*


...


----------



## [D1ego]

More pics *HERE*


----------



## Zaz965

gorgeous


----------



## _Night City Dream_

05.12.2020.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

To be continued.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

30 .10. 2021 .


----------

